# Smoking in cold weather



## Petehasnoidea (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi all, 
I’m in Minnesota and got my smoker this summer so I haven’t really researched how smoking works in cold temps. Is it possible or just to much trouble? I have a firebox smoker. If anyone’s tried this I’d appreciate hearing what you think. Winter came early here so I haven’t done anything for a couple months and got the itch to smoke!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 12, 2019)

Many of us smoke in the winter although yours is likely colder than mine in Ohio. :) A little more detail on your smoker type would likely help folks to advise. I know many use welding blankets to insulate the cook chamber in some smokers. .


----------



## Glock9x19 (Dec 12, 2019)

MN is a big area, so not quite sure just how cold you’re talking, but I’m right around Sioux Falls, SD and did some ribs on the WSM on Sunday.  Wasn’t terribly cold out, but the smoker did struggle to stay hot.  If by firebox, you mean stick burner like traditional offset, I would imagine the only real difference would be you’d need to add splits more often.

jcam reminds me, I wanna get a welding blanket.  Harbor Freight has them hella cheap and if you don’t have access to HF, Amazon does them cheap, too.


----------



## Petehasnoidea (Dec 12, 2019)

Oh , it’s a oaklahoma joe combo . So the smoking chamber isn’t huge or anything. A picture of it is my profile pic. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 12, 2019)

Welcome from an up nord west member.

The cold is tolerable, but the winter winds are not manageable for outdoor cooking and smoking.
My Brinkmann offset goes in hibernation for the winter months.  It comes out when temps are 50° or better.
I do winter grilling and smoking on the Weber kettle.
Neighbor's think I've got more than 1 screw loose standing outside on a calm -10° day grilling supper.
I keep smoking to well above 0° days.
Friends that have pellet poopers use them all winter, too.  Many of them have an insulating jacket to reduce the pellet consumption.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 12, 2019)

Petehasnoidea said:


> Oh , it’s a oaklahoma joe combo . So the smoking chamber isn’t huge or anything. A picture of it is my profile pic. Thanks for responding.


Not familiar with that OK Joe model.  Is there a divider between the charcoal sides and the gas grill?


----------



## misfit (Dec 12, 2019)

So i have a question for any out there using an offset smoker in the cold weather. I was looking at buying the Yoder Cheyenne but i'm a little concerned how those metal wagon wheels will react to the cold weather. Does anyone have any input?


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 12, 2019)

What jcam said get a welding blanket or two to lay over both the camber and fire box, shield it from strong wind and cook a way!  Expect to burn more wood and coals than normal. 

I smoke all winter long.  I have used my pellet smoker at -26 degrees and 25 mph wind when I lived in North Dakota, I have used my reverse floor, aka the copper  pot at 15 degrees.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 12, 2019)

misfit said:


> ........how those metal wagon wheels will react to the cold weather. Does anyone have any input?



I have metal wagon wheels (I built my self) on my the copper pot smoker and they do just fine in the winter.   They NEVER go flat!


----------



## Glock9x19 (Dec 13, 2019)

misfit said:


> So i have a question for any out there using an offset smoker in the cold weather. I was looking at buying the Yoder Cheyenne but i'm a little concerned how those metal wagon wheels will react to the cold weather. Does anyone have any input?



Not sure what your concern is on the wheels.  Are you worried they will freeze up and not roll properly or that they will somehow corrode or break down?  I don't own an offset, but I would not think cold temps or snow or ice would have any impact on them whatsoever.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm a couple hours north of you, smoke all winter long. My vertical charcoal smoker I just built a brick surround for it to break the wind. My off-set wood burner just uses more wood. Coldest I've ever checked the temp for was 17 below zero. Sure if done it colder, just didn't pay attention.


----------



## FillYerHands (Dec 13, 2019)

I went and bought a piece of backed fiberglass insulation, meant to go around your water heater, and when the outside temp is about 40F or below, I lay it on top of the smoke box. Cost me $10 and works great,


----------



## misfit (Dec 13, 2019)

Glock9x19 said:


> Not sure what your concern is on the wheels.  Are you worried they will freeze up and not roll properly or that they will somehow corrode or break down?  I don't own an offset, but I would not think cold temps or snow or ice would have any impact on them whatsoever.


Yeah thats essentially it. I figure they wont roll in winter and i'm fine with that, its more when the warm weather comes will they rust or be affected in some way where i cant move it.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 13, 2019)

civilsmoker said:


> What jcam said get a welding blanket or two to lay over both the camber and fire box, shield it from strong wind and cook a way!  ...


I wouldn't put a weld blanket directly on the firebox.



misfit said:


> Yeah thats essentially it. I figure they wont roll in winter and i'm fine with that, its more when the warm weather comes will they rust or be affected in some way where i cant move it.


My Brinkmann has metal wheels and stands outside nearly year around.  No problem rolling it around when I blow out the driveway. No problem in warmer times to move it when I grill or smoke on it.


----------



## dblcrona (Dec 14, 2019)

fillyerhands said:


> I went and bought a piece of backed fiberglass insulation, meant to go around your water heater, and when the outside temp is about 40F or below, I lay it on top of the smoke box. Cost me $10 and works great,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use a welders blanket. $20 at Harbor Freight and it works great.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 14, 2019)

As mentioned welders blanket and you will use more wood.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 14, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> I wouldn't put a weld blanket directly on the firebox.



Would agree at grilling temps but at lower smoking temps a 1000deg+ constant temp rated blanket works good. I wouldn’t leave it un-watched and would have it with clear space as always......if your burning paint off the fire box lid it’s too hot for a welding blanket.......would be good to verify with an IR gun, I know the top of mine ranges between 400 to 700 deg when smoking.


----------

